# Nun Hen



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have one nun hen for adoption.im sure i could get money for her, but i just think that she needs to go to a good home. So far last breeding season she layed eggs but unfortunatley no cock to help her or to fertilize them! If anybody is interested she is a brown nun.You send box and pay for shipping and shes yours. I live in NH if anybody wants to pick her up. You can contact me with any questions. I would prefer it if you told me why you want her. She is my last nun and i would much like it if somebody could pair her up for companionship. Thanks!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i would love to take her,if you read my story in pigeons flew the coop,how much to ship to n.y. what color is she.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*She is brown.*


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

how much would the box and shipping be for her.plus i would have to get her a mate.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

You will have to send me a box.And I will have to check on the shipping. I have never shipped before so bare with me.
Thanks


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have decided that you can send me about 40$? And when i go into the post office to ship her, i will send back to you whatever money is not used, probably taped in an envelope on the inside. I will email you with my address and you can send me yours. I am looking for a loving homer for her. She is a feisty one but i want whats best for her. Let me know if your still interested


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i wish i could afford it.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

If you sent me a box with money, ill will send you back anything that i didnt need for shipping, wether its 1$ or 20$. But if you still cant, thats thats perfectly fine. i still appreciate your inquiry


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Helmet/Homer mix?*

Pixy . . .Did I read your post right? You want to mate your helmet with a Homer? Why a homer? The breeds are almost opposite. Hemets are small and dainty, they are like show birds - caps, distintive color pattern, etc. Homers are atheletic, large and strong. Helmets don't fly much except around the coop. Homers can do long distance for long periods. Then hen is the nun. Will she have trouble passing the egg - maybe not. If not another Helmet, maybe a breed closer to her build and make up.

Just suggesting.

A.C.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi

Just to let you guys know I paired a homer x barb - i think it will give nice off spring in either way.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

abisai said:


> Pixy . . .Did I read your post right? You want to mate your helmet with a Homer? Why a homer? The breeds are almost opposite. Hemets are small and dainty, they are like show birds - caps, distintive color pattern, etc. Homers are atheletic, large and strong. Helmets don't fly much except around the coop. Homers can do long distance for long periods. Then hen is the nun. Will she have trouble passing the egg - maybe not. If not another Helmet, maybe a breed closer to her build and make up.
> 
> Just suggesting.
> 
> A.C.


lol. oops! i meant to say that I was looking for a good homer.. oops! not home(r) sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Pixy said:


> lol. oops! i meant to say that I was looking for a good homer.. oops! not home(r) sorry for the confusion!


PFFT! i have to quote myself!

I repeat.. I was lokoing for a good home for her... That darn R gets in there!


----------

